#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Som não funciona no Ubuntu

## vsrodrig

Olá! Sou um iniciante no mundo Linux e estava feliz e faceiro com o Ubuntu (comprei um notebook com ele pré-instalado - Core i5, 8GB RAM, Dell). O som estava funcionando normalmente, até que parou repentinamente de funcionar. Alguém pode me ajudar a resolver isso? Estou perdidão. Abraço

----------

